

The Philosophical Cow - mhb
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/03/the-philosophical-cow.html

======
philk
This article misses the fundamental point that steaks are tasty.

~~~
vdoma
The author needed to beef up his argument.

